
Microsoft Has Horrible Website Design & It’s Hurting The Web. - melvinram
http://sitespress.com/2009/10/17/microsoft-has-horrible-website-design-its-hurting-the-web/
======
aresant
Great catch, it's surprising how many large companies do not practice
converion-oriented website design. Multivariate testing would have eliminated
that site design in 15 minutes flat.

------
fookyong
is it because he's browsing on a mac? microsoft don't show download links for
software that won't work on your system.

I bet if you look at that page in IE6 there's a big ol' download button.

~~~
JimmyL
Exactly - environment fail.

There's no download link for IE when you're looking at the site from a Mac
because...there is no IE8 for Macs available.

So where you'd think there would be a download button, there's text saying
"IE8 is only available for Windows", which is correct. If you look at the site
using Windows (<http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/3662/iedownload.jpg>),
there's a big ole' download link, which is exactly what the complaint is
about.

